# Nail apron help



## Patrick (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey all.I'm trying to find a leather/suede nail apron like those cheap cloth ones you get at the lumber yards.I go through those cotton ones like water and I'm tired of hunting for decent ones.The ones Home Depot and Lowes sells are not deep enough.I just want a simple 2 pocket leather/suede nail bag that ties on.Anybody?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's one that looks pretty beefy.
http://www.nstarleather.com/optimizer/product/932.html


----------



## Patrick (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob,I found that one as well.It's the closest thing I've found to what I want.I'd rather it have just the 2 big pockets and no hammer loops.I might go with it if I can't find anything else.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

This isnt exactly what you are asking for but it may work for you.http://www.solidhandtools.com/leather-tools.html

http://www.abmtools.com/Leather_too...ves/2_Pocket_Split_Leather_Large_Nail_Bag.htm


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Try Ace Hardware. The one I worked at in college sold them, and still does.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob said:


> Here's one that looks pretty beefy.
> http://www.nstarleather.com/optimizer/product/932.html


 
I just got off the phone with the owner of the company.Very nice man.He's going to custom make me one without the leather loops and with only two pockets.He's also going to make it a couple inches shorter for me so it doesn't wrap around me.:smile: He's charging me a whole dollar more to customize it for me.I should have it by the end of next week.Looks like they make a great product and the customer service is awesome.Thanks for the help,guys.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Patrick said:


> He's charging me a whole dollar more to customize it for me.


Now that what I call customer service. You just don't see that much anymore.


----------

